# ADA Aquasoil and soft water.....help!



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

Quick question here....im about 95% certain I will be using ADA Aquasoil for my 90 gallon tank.....however, during my research there is one issue I am a bit concerned with, the lowering of PH and KH. My tap water has very little GH and KH, about 2degrees of each and a ph of right around 7. Am I going to have issues with the Aquasoil dropping my KH so low that my PH drops dramatically? Any help/suggestions would be awesome!?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You might want to repost this in the Invert section too, a lot of the folks who use this stuff are shrimp keepers.


----------



## Gafi (Sep 1, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> You might want to repost this in the Invert section too, a lot of the folks who use this stuff are shrimp keepers.


Thanks! Will do


----------

